# REW, M-Audio Profire 610, MacBook Pro



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am trying to calibrate my home studio but I can not get past the sound card calibration process and I am not sure how to route and connect my devices for the loop back in order to calibrate the sound card. 

Here is a list of what I have:

MacBook Pro 
M-Audio Profire 610 (FireWire)
M-Audio BX8a monitor speakers
Sound flower 
AU lab
SL-401 Sound Level Meter

Please help


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

Just an update

I used my spl meter's mini jack out into my MacBook pro's line in and routed the sound out of the Profire and somehow got a signal through an aggregate device output. I did skip the sound card calibration though. 

I took the measurement but for some reason i can not get REW to give me EQ filter settings. 

Speaker type is not selectable
Match response to target is not selectable
Optimize PK gain and q are also not selectable


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using the latest REW V5.01 beta version? If not, probably worth getting that from here.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried using the beta but it hangs whenever I click on the EQ button, so I reverted back to 5.

I will try again. 

Should I re-do the test or open the saved file?


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

The EQ button works fine now but i still can not apply any equalization to the analyzed curve. All the buttons are greyed out.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please post the mdat file you are using, and please check the REW log files for error messages - their location is shown in the About REW menu entry.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

here is the file


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello John,

Any news?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry for the delay, the problem is the measurement was made using the 'Calibrate' button from the soundcard preferences instead of using the 'Measure' button - REW knows it shouldn't be trying to do EQ on soundcard calibration results. That is also why the level sits around 0 dB instead of the acoustic level it should have. Make a measurement using 'Measure' and all should work fine. It would also be a good idea to install the latest V5.01 beta from here.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks, John.

I will try again when I get back from vacation.

I will keep you informed.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, I'm back from vacation.

I tried to redo everything from the start by first deleting the calibration file and the saved project.

all the levels are ok but i keep getting this message in the attached image.

I uninstalled the REW version on my mac and re-downloaded the latest one and still i get the same message.

not sure what to do now.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably best to read through this thread if you haven't already got to it.


----------



## Vorian (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks John, I will try that and let you know.

Seems easy enough.. 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

